# Castle Chaos in Branson Missouri



## deathstate (Sep 5, 2008)

*I'm going tomorow*

I think? it sound good. it sound like more of a ride with 3D video with smoke water wind foul scents and animationic figures on a spinning theatrical platform oh yeah and its a shooter.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

'Fright ride' set to roll into Branson

News-Leader Staff

A 5D "fright ride" with laser battle is coming to Branson, one of two new attractions opening there July 23.

Castle of Chaos, described as the world's first such 5D ride, and Hannah's Maze of Mirrors, a modern fairy-tale themed mirror challenge, will open next door to the Hollywood Wax Museum, 3030 W. Missouri 76.

All three are owned by Kuvera Attractions, which built the Hollywood Wax Museum in Branson in 1996.

The museum remains open during a multimillion-dollar renovation expected to be finished in March , said spokeswoman Aileen Stein.

Visitors to the two new attractions will enter through a 35-foot-high castle entrance, she said.

Alterface, a Belgium-based developer of interactive entertainment, designed Castle of Chaos.

The attraction combines 3D images with special effects, motion-based seats and a laser-shooting system that racks up scores, a company news release said.

On the ride, visitors will discover the fate of 1920s horror film star Carli Winepeg and her 25-man crew, who mysteriously disappeared while shooting the film "Castle of Chaos" inside a 15th century castle.

"The bats, insects, zombies and dog drool that burns the floor like acid will definitely make your skin crawl," said Kuvera Attractions Partner Tej Sundher. "It's really exciting to be able to introduce an attraction that is a masterpiece of technology and so intensely engrossing and interactive."

There are eight sequences, so repeat visitors can have different experiences and build on their scores.

Hannah's Maze of Mirrors challenges guests of all ages to make their way through 288 potential turns among hundreds of mirrored walls and archways, the news release said.

A single admission to Hannah's Maze of Mirrors is good all day. VIP passes will be available so guests can visit the Hollywood Wax Museum, Hannah's Maze of Mirrors and Castle of Chaos for the discounted price of $24.95 per adult and $14.95 per child.

All three attractions will be open 365 days a year.


----------



## deathstate (Sep 5, 2008)

*I took some bad pics*

pics of the brochure in my albums get more pics later did not have my camera last night but the entrance to the ride is actually through the wax museum the castle facade is quite interesting but is only the entrance to mirror maze. you can do all three for $24.95


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

i'm only 30 minutes away and will be trying out that attraction, possibly this week. i'll post a review if i get to go this week.


----------



## deathstate (Sep 5, 2008)

*I went twice*

I went and definitely recommend it.(Its efn awsm) well worth it they have horror section in the wax museum that is full of the favorites with many photo opportunities and who can resist a mirror maze. the piece de resistance if the motion bothers you they recommend you set in the middle I recommend you sit in the back you can really feel the spinning the 3d reaches out of the screen and into the audience. ohh yes!! and there will be blood there will be blood! and when the bugs crawl out of the screen they will be crawling up your legs you cant stop them! gotta stop don't ruin the surprise. pew! I will be posting more pics not of inside the ride but some other stuff and the castle facade


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*I'd Be Go'in*

I'll be going this weekend and will check it out we are also doing the haunted house and dino, the Titanic, Silver Dollar City.


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

We always go to camp for a few days in October on Table Rock. We ussually do Silver Dollar City and spend some time on the lake enjoying the autumn breezes. Now we have something else to look forward to! I can't wait!!


----------



## deathstate (Sep 5, 2008)

*just found out*

found out haunted adventure in west branson will be reopening this fall they are currently updating and improvingBranson Haunted Adventure Park I went to the haunted house monster asylum / dinosaur museum last year great scenery.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

i finally made it to castle of chaos last night. i didn't think it was very good. $14.95 for a very short attraction with few scares. the 3d was not as good as current 3d movies. probably more enjoyable for younger teens. there was one cool part involving a dog. i won't divulge any secrets so it won't be spoiled for anyone who wants to try the attraction.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

hhmm, I haven't even heard of it! But it might be cool!!

We always hit the Haunted Castle in Muskogee - it's become a tradition. We are always in Tulsa for a soccer tournament that weekend of the Oct 23/24ish every year, so I always load up about 16 boys to take over on the Saturday night we are there. It's great!! We never get tired of it!


----------

